# New tractor vs old???



## K-9 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am hoping some of you on this forum can give me some advise. So here is my problem. I have a Husquavarna LTH 154 purchased in 2000 with a 13 hp Kohler motor, which has now went and will cost $270.00 to fix. The tractor has been fine, but it is a Hydrostatic model(belt driven) and I can't really pull much weight with it. If I load stone or dirt in the cart it won't move. Plus the guy repairing the tractor says even with routine maintenance it will need to be rebuilt/repaired again due to the motor not being of the same quality as earlier Kohler motors. 

Now he tells me he has a Cub Cadet 108 coming in, which is a garden tractor as opposed to my lawn tractor. All steel frame, older cast iron 12 hp Kohler motor, cast iron gear box. It has a larger deck than mine and he tells me will pull more due to the engine or transmission putting out a higher torque level. This tractor is roughly 30 years old though and even with my tractor as a trade will cost me $375.00. 

So my question is would you spend the extra $100.00 and get the older model Cub Cadet? And if I do will it last me say 20 more years? 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Older Cub Cadets are strong and reliable tractors. Garden tractor are built much better than lawn tractors due to the fact that garden tractors are made for tilling where lawn tractors are made for mowing and maybe snowplowing. You would have to look at it first. If it is rusted & beat up, I would say NO as the owner did not take good care of it. If it only has normal wear and looks clean, I would buy it.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes, spend the extra $$ and get the Cub.


----------



## jhn9840 (Feb 26, 2006)

I would agree with indypower 100%. Any thirty year old Cub that hasn't been totally abused is better than anything new on the market.

jhn9840
John


----------



## K-9 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I did have mine fixed, only because I needed to get the lawn cut ASAP. I am now in the process of looking for something older to replace my Huskie. Thanks again.


----------

